# Anyone anti-social in third trimester?



## littlebb (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't know if I'm just having a few off days or if it's 'normal' to turn inward and move into a more anti-social frame of mind in the third trimester or what.

DH and I are homebodies anyway, but we're fairly social with family and our circle of friends. But lately, I would much, much rather just stay home and stay put than be out and about. I've noticed even running errands is taking a lot of mental preparation. I've not been moody or crabby or in a bad mood AT ALL throughout my pregnancy (I'm almost 31 weeks). I still don't feel like I'm in a bad mood or anything, I just feel like being at home I guess. We'll make plans to meet up with someone (i.e. we were going on a day trip up to Chattanooga this weekend to meet up with a friend,) but I want to cancel almost every time when the time comes to go. Maybe the nesting phase is beginning?

I was just wondering if anyone is like this! It's just weird because it's not like me to cancel on pre-made plans.


----------



## Ldavis24 (Feb 19, 2009)

wow I could have written that post myself...

DH and I are homebodies in general as well, although before I was pregnant DH was very very into going out seeing people etc...A major extrovert where I am more of an introvert by nature.

These last few weeks I have flat out not even wanted to be out in public, forget about seeing friends etc who I have been ignoring and neglecting very unkindly, I just don't want to leave the house...I would rather sit in the house with no food at this point than go to the store if I was hungry. It is just too much effort, emotionally or physically I don't know. Maybe both.

I am not depressed I just don't want to be around people besides DH anymore. He is such a good sport though and is happy to cuddle in bed with me half the night instead of doing anything. I do try to kick him out of the house to go fishing with his friends or watch the game at one of their houses so he doesn't get resentful.

It's weird I figured every pregnant woman felt that way for some reason. I have just completely turned into a recluse, I am totally ok with it though. I love just being around my DH and little furry friends in the peace of our own home. Although he actually managed to get me to go to the movies last weekend.


----------



## littlebb (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ldavis24* 
wow I could have written that post myself...

DH and I are homebodies in general as well, although before I was pregnant DH was very very into going out seeing people etc...A major extrovert where I am more of an introvert by nature.

These last few weeks I have flat out not even wanted to be out in public, forget about seeing friends etc who I have been ignoring and neglecting very unkindly, I just don't want to leave the house...I would rather sit in the house with no food at this point than go to the store if I was hungry. It is just too much effort, emotionally or physically I don't know. Maybe both.

Yep, that sounds like me : ) I didn't quite know how to word it. I'm not depressed or anything, just not feeling like being out and about. DH is a GREAT sport about it and is happy being home. We both have hobbies here at home so it's not like I'm demanding him to just spend time with me or anything. I am very appreciative because we both know in a short time it won't be just us anymore, so time together has been good. I'm sure women are equipped with some type of hormone or something that naturally makes us want to stay home and rest more, so that's probably part of it.

I see you are close to your EDD - that's great!!


----------



## Ldavis24 (Feb 19, 2009)

yes, dangerously close as DH likes to say









Part of the issue is I am at this point constantly thinking about going into labor and it is impossible for me to stop. How am I supposed to not think about this huge huge event in my life that could happen any moment. Not to mention my mother keeps calling me every day to ask if I'm having any ctx...

Your DH sounds like a sweetie. Mine is such a good sport too, he always always will go to the store for me if I want something to snack on, even if it is 10pm. He'll roll his eyes a bit but is never mad about it, which is good because I wouldn't be eating much if I was left to myself!

Besides the third trimester is exhausting, if you calculate how much sleep you get each night what would it be? kwim? I figure I am averaging about 4 or 5 hours a night now.


----------



## monkaha (Jan 22, 2004)

I was anti-social towards the end too. Glad to hear this is fairly common. Made it REALLY hard to go to work though.


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

I am a homebody, but I am particularly secluded in the last few weeks


----------



## MidwifeErika (Jun 30, 2005)

I have been that way with my last two pregnancies. With my last one I remember throwing fits when anyone would come to my door. It was kinda silly because they would just be sales people or something and I would be so angry that someone came to *my* door and into *my* space. I am not that way otherwise, but the last month or two of pregnancy I totally am.


----------



## Mamatoabunch (Sep 23, 2007)

I am just like that in late pregnancy, definitely going inward just like you describe.


----------



## major_mama11 (Apr 13, 2008)

I have been like that for both my pregnancies. I think a lot of it for me is that I get really tired of everyone asking why I haven't had the baby yet. So I just avoid people completely.


----------



## MangoMommy (Oct 20, 2008)

Ditto...I'm feeling quite anti-social. I don't feel like being in large groups, in a crowd or talking to people honestly. I do talk to my best friend on the phone several times a week (she's pregnant too, lives about 10,000 miles from me) but otherwise I'd rather just not chat with anyone.

I hate picking my kids up from school, the other moms are bad about making comments to me. They aren't trying to tick me off, but I'm just tired of the stupid comments people make to pregnant women. NO I HAVEN'T HAD HER YET, YES I'M READY, THANKS FOR CALLING ME HUGE,etc KWIM?


----------



## littlebb (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MangoMommy* 
Ditto...I'm feeling quite anti-social. I don't feel like being in large groups, in a crowd or talking to people honestly. I do talk to my best friend on the phone several times a week (she's pregnant too, lives about 10,000 miles from me) but otherwise I'd rather just not chat with anyone.

I hate picking my kids up from school, the other moms are bad about making comments to me. They aren't trying to tick me off, but I'm just tired of the stupid comments people make to pregnant women. NO I HAVEN'T HAD HER YET, YES I'M READY, THANKS FOR CALLING ME HUGE,etc KWIM?

Oh, wow. I've not been hormonal at all throughout my pregnancy, but I don't know that I'd be able to bite my tongue with other women making comments like that! I've been lucky so far that people haven't been calling me huge or anything yet - of course I'm only at 31 weeks. I have a feeling I am going to sigh and roll my eyes a lot when I get closer and people are constantly asking the "haven't you had it yet?" questions. We stopped telling people the EDD a long time ago since everyone seems to think that's THE DATE he'll arrive (as if on cue) and since it's my first baby, we know he's likely to go over. People tend to panic when the EDD comes and goes. I don't think I'll be in any mood to hear it!


----------



## amandaleigh37 (Jul 13, 2006)

I've noticed this with myself too (I'm 34w)... I'm generally a homebody anyway, but just like you said - even errands or simple things I need to go to with DS have me wanting to cancel & just stay home... It's hard & makes me feel bad because I don't want DS (2yo) to get bored. So I'm doing my best. But yeah... I definitely feel like just staying home & nesting


----------



## MidwifeErika (Jun 30, 2005)

I did even get to the point where I wouldn't get the mail when I was pregnant with baby #3. I went 3 weeks past my due date and I got soooooooooooooooo sick of the neighbors making the same small talk "Oh! Still haven't had that baby, huh?" followed by giggling. Seriously, I was so upset that I hadn't had the baby yet (and getting worried) that I just couldn't take it. I wanted no conversations with anyone. And then within a day of having the baby I no longer had any problems chit chatting with the neighbors or whatever.


----------

